# Dehydrators



## seattlejerry (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi all
Was in Costco and picked up a waring dehydrator 620 watts for $40. If you need one and budget is tight it's not too bad.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Was looking at that one this weekend.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Does it have an adjustable thermostat?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Can you post a pic? How many trays does it have?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

No adjustable temp, fan only:

•Five stackable, interlocking racks 
•Top venting system 
•Fruit roll-up sheet included 
•Adjustable thermostat: Fan Only, Lo, Medium, High 
•Additional racks available, stack up to 9 at one time


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a $45 dehydrator with no temp control or on/off switch.
I am enjoying it.
It was my testing buy to see if I liked dehydrating.
Have many vegetables and fruits dehydrated now.
Have had no problem, but then I am always home to swap trays.

Now, for those that plan on sun drying when TSHTF and no power and you are lucky enough to have something to dry, get a brake bleeder for $23 to seal those mason jars. 
I tried it and so far, it is doing a good job sealing.
Harbor Freight.

Oh, last week, my dehydrator was on sale for $35, online.

Costco's deal is better--fan control, 5 racks-- not 4, fruit roll up sheet, stacks 9.
My machine has no fan control, or fruit roll up sheet, only 4 trays, and can only stack 8.
I do have 4 new trays, but I haven't used them yet, because my neighbor won't return them...


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Jay Jay, if I were you I would go get my trays. Just tell the neighbor that you need them back. The longer the neighbor has them, the better chance that they will never come home. Just a little experience talking here.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> Jay Jay, if I were you I would go get my trays. Just tell the neighbor that you need them back. The longer the neighbor has them, the better chance that they will never come home. Just a little experience talking here.


They are full of my beautiful tomatoes right now--she pulled up not 5 minutes after I posted.

She is the only neighbor I have and we talk dehydrating and vacuum sealing.
But, I'm definitely gonna use her fruit roll up trays when she gets them to dry my eggs.:ignore:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Woody said:


> No adjustable temp, fan only:
> 
> •Five stackable, interlocking racks
> •Top venting system
> ...


That will work! I use an old school one with five racks and no adjusting. There's somethings I can't do, but most everything I can, it just involves more hands on.


----------



## seattlejerry (Aug 21, 2013)

I will be trying it out this weekend. Will post some pics of it.


----------



## seattlejerry (Aug 21, 2013)

Forgot to add a pic of it all in a quart Baggie. Not even full.


----------



## seattlejerry (Aug 21, 2013)

seattlejerry said:


> Forgot to add a pic of it all in a quart Baggie. Not even full.


Here is what I started with.


----------

